# I think racoons ate my bees.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The entrance reducer was gone, and the lid messed with. The bees in that hive are gone.

I had thought the hive was weak because they had swarmed several times, or at least there were 6 open queen cells when I got back from viewing the eclipse, but maybe not. I now think the **** has been coming at night and picking off bees. I did not reduce the entrance until I saw the hive was getting weak. Since ***** will return to food I suspect they have been picking off bees in the night for some time. I can just imagine a raccoon messing with the hive and picking off bees as they came out to investigate.

Raccoon are a long standing problem where I live: my hens are behind a chain link fence with a roof, plus I shut them in at night to prevent them from sleeping near the fence, and I just accept the losses from the garden. This, though, REALLY ticks me off.

Now I know what my dog was barking at when I let him out at 4 AM: I could not sleep so I started my day off early.

I will set a trap tonight, I guess. but the damage has been done for this year. I usually trap any **** that is too clever for his own good and leave the rest alone, as trying to reduce the **** population here would be a lesson in futility.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Terri said:


> ...........
> 
> I will set a trap tonight, I guess. but the damage has been done for this year. I usually trap any **** that is too clever for his own good and leave the rest alone, as trying to reduce the **** population here would be a lesson in futility.


LOL...The clever ***** don't get caught.....Just the dumb one's


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Terri said:


> I usually trap any **** that is too clever for his own good and leave the rest alone, as *trying to reduce the **** population here would be a lesson in futility.*


Even with that being the case, fewer are always better than more!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

*****? That's a new one, but not a hypothesis to be doubted by any means.

Trap the offending **** or ***** yes, but is there a good way to **** proof your bees? I don't know a whole lot about bees, sorry...I played with a swarm I caught and a borrowed hive once but that is about it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok start out traping them and going up in the on line cook book section and find a few recipes you like. The more you tgrap and butcher the less you have messing with the bees. *****, pussums and skunks messing with the bees at night also gives them (bees)a high case Of being cranky and wanting to sting you any time near the hive.

Now to ****,. pussom and skunk proffing rhe hive. carpet tack less all the way around the hive and a double layer across the entrance area. Make sure the hooks are pointing up wards so it rips their paws.
they usually will stop messing with the hives after that, I also do a 1/4 hard wear cloth (screen) in a L shape in front of the openings.

. Al


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Ok start out traping them and going up in the on line cook book section and find a few recipes you like. The more you tgrap and butcher the less you have messing with the bees. *****, pussums and skunks messing with the bees at night also gives them (bees)a high case Of being cranky and wanting to sting you any time near the hive.
> 
> *Now to ****,. pussom and skunk proffing rhe hive. carpet tack less all the way around the hive and a double layer across the entrance area. Make sure the hooks are pointing up wards so it rips their paws.*
> they usually will stop messing with the hives after that, I also do a 1/4 hard wear cloth (screen) in a L shape in front of the openings.
> ...


If you are going to do it, do it the easy way!

https://www.onlinefabricstore.net/u...MI2eOyrYiK1gIViLXACh2XQwXVEAQYBCABEgLqkvD_BwE


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Regular old carpet tack less strips have far more angled tacks, well those used for our carpet and what I bought for our problem hives till I finally traped all the ***** and possums.

By the way a half a bagal from a day old bakery with just a touch of honey is great bait.

. Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A fence charger and a few hot wires will stop them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And it involves a lot more work and equipment. Just stick with the tack less and that will get them. I know because I have been there and done that, got a hat, T shirt and even a jacket to boot in 12 out yards.

. Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Are you sure it is raccoons? I would think more likely the culprit is skunks.

One thing to do for skunks is to get the hive up a little bit - maybe 12" or so off the ground. When they stand up to get the bees, some bees are able to sting their belly.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Are you sure it is raccoons? I would think more likely the culprit is skunks.
> 
> One thing to do for skunks is to get the hive up a little bit - maybe 12" or so off the ground. When they stand up to get the bees, some bees are able to sting their belly.


I put the hive up already: it prevents mice.

I can usually smell skunks, even when they do not spray. So, I am pretty sure it was raccoons. Though they did not take the bait, blast them!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You most likely right, raccoons, possums and skunks all like to raid ther hives at night. I mostly catch possums in my live traps but the place along the river was prime to get a **** at least once a week. I have caught only 4 or 5 skunks.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Like Al says. Put a carpet tack strip on the entrance ,,what a skunk or **** do is scratch the box ,,,. That gets the bees to come out then the skunk **** lick up the bees


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Get the tack strip from Menards


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you tom. Hope your doing well, Kare and I are.

. Al


----------

